# Walmart Everstart Batteries 5 years of service



## basslipripper (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, one of my two Walmart Everstart 27G DeepCycle trolling motor batteries bit the dust. I bought both at the same time from Walmart in 2013. I managed to get 5 hard years of service out of them. 

Only "ONE" is bad but I will replace both so they match and share a similar duty cycle. 

Application. 

- Two in Series for 24V to power a Minn Kota Edge 65lbs Bow Mount Trolling Motor on a 2005 Bass Tracker Pro Team 190 TX. 

South Georgia North Florida Shallow lakes lots of grass and weeds. So plenty of max power dragging the boat through heavy cover. 



Charger.

I replaced the two bank battery Charger in 2013 with a 3 bank Bass Pro XPS IT 5/5/5
I'd say it has performed well. I plug the charger in after every trip and leave it plugged in until the next trip. 

Thoughts.

So bang for the buck I have much respect for the Walmart Everstart Batteries. 

Insight.

While there are only a handful of Actual battery manufacturers that produce all the many brand names. The Wal-Mart Everstart labeled black case batteries have performed well. 

Side Note.

I replaced my Walmart Everstart 24G Marine Cranking Battery last year as it was weak. I purchased it in 2011. 6 years of Service.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 11, 2018)

I think East Penn is only battery manufacturer left in US (could be wrong).

If that has any value to you, they make great batteries:

https://www.eastpennmanufacturing.com/applications/marine/


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 11, 2018)

i have gotten 7 yrs out of one of their deep cycles.


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 5, 2018)

I just picked up one so I would have 2 on the boat. I bought it online even though it was in the store. As stated I other threads there was no core charge... Saved a few $$$$ there


----------



## Fadec (Mar 5, 2018)

Just felt like I had to add my experience. I have 2 Walmart batteries that I use for my 24 volt trolling motor. As of this month they are 5 years old and still performing flawlessly. They are always hooked to a Minn Kota 2 bank charger when not in use. Perhaps this is why they have lasted so long but for the money and the fact they have a 2 year free replacement warranty I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## Butthead (Mar 6, 2018)

Personally, I've had poor results with the Walmart Everstarts. I had bought three of their 27DCs to use on my electric only rig back around 2009 and by the third year of use, they all started spitting acid and the run time was way down. Switched to the Kirkland branded 27DCs and haven't looked back. 5 years later and they're still working great.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 14, 2018)

mine lasted for 6 years. i always brought it in during the winter and kept the battery tender on it. i was impressed with how long it lasted.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 14, 2018)

I've got one from 4/12..... still works like new.... and I'm not very good at taking care of em... I've been trying to kill it for years... it won't die...


----------

